# 2015



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Peeps,

I have been in a cloning slump and so i got some new stuff and going to take some clones and start some seeds.. I love amazon. There is no reason to leave the house..lol  


Thanks for stopping by. I have had no reason to grow as i am still up to my eyeballs in pot...but that is going away slowly making rso lately.

I have a new heating mat I purchased and will be putting the seedlings in a window on that mat in natural daylight till ready for T5s.  Then Led veg and then led grow.. OK, lets do this.

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg​


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 20, 2015)

Just curious. What ingredients are in your cloning gel?

I love online buying. I almost never shop bricks and mortar any more.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok Hackerman, you made me put my glasses on... tiny print..  Derived from: kelp,soybean meal, (better not be gmo's soy), and potash. It says on the label used for food crops only... wonder what that means. I wish the fda would do away with "natural" on labels, that means nothing.  But the FDA says they can't possible keep up with all the chemicals in our food...great.. sorry, mini rant.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 20, 2015)

mojo for the beans...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Jaam. Glad you are here. thank you.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 20, 2015)

OK, count me in. Gonna watch your way of cloning. Let`s see that green thumb at work. Good luck.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Derived from: kelp,soybean meal, (better not be gmo's soy), and potash.



Is that the cloning gel or the soil? Sounds like the soil. I was wondering what is in the cloning gel.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm in for this grow too, greenest of mojo Rose. I too have some CBD crew in the ground GSC and Yummy


----------



## Kraven (Feb 20, 2015)

This may be too old school for some but I boiled willow bark down to a tea and used it, it has a natural rooting hormone in it, so basically I drop in a rapid rooter, squeeze excess out and pop in my clone put the humidity lid on and mist the rooter's with the willow bark spray as needed. Seemed to always work well for me when I cloned for outdoor guerrilla grows.

"&#8220;Willow Water&#8221; is a homebrew plant rooting hormone that is easily made and can be used to increase the strike rate (growth of roots) of cuttings that you&#8217;re trying to propagate.

The way that it works can be attributed to two substances that can be found within the Salix (Willow) species, namely, indolebutyric acid (IBA) and Salicylic acid (SA).

Indolebutyric acid (IBA) is a plant hormone that stimulates root growth. It is present in high concentrations in the growing tips of willow branches. By using the actively growing parts of a willow branch, cutting them, and soaking them in water, you can get significant quantities of IBA to leach out into the water.

Salicylic acid (SA) (which is a chemical similar to the headache medicine Aspirin) is a plant hormone which is involved in signalling a plant&#8217;s defences, it is involved in the process of &#8220;systemic acquired resistance&#8221; (SAR) &#8211; where an attack on one part of the plant induces a resistance response to pathogens (triggers the plant&#8217;s internal defences) in other parts of the plant. It can also trigger a defence response in nearby plants by converting the salicylic acid into a volatile chemical form.

When you make willow water, both salicylic acid and IBA leach into the water, and both have a beneficial effect when used for the propagation of cuttings. One of the biggest threats to newly propagated cuttings is infection by bacteria and fungi. Salicylic acid helps plants to fight off infection, and can thus give cuttings a better chance of survival. Plants, when attacked by infectious agents, often do not produce salicylic acid quickly enough to defend themselves, so providing the acid in water can be particularly beneficial.

Willow water can be made from cuttings of any tree or shrub of the willow family, a group of plants with the scientific name of Salix. The more cuttings that are used and the longer they are soaked in water, the stronger will be the resulting willow water. Recommendations for the exact method of soaking vary. Cold water can be used, and soaking times of four or more weeks are often quoted. Other gardeners use boiling water to steep the willow twigs and soak the mixture for around 24 hours. " - author unknown.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh you know you have my curiosity here lady. I'm growing quite a bit of CBD crew right now too, GSC and Yummy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been trouble cloning lately, too. So I am going to do a little aero setup.

I also have some CBD Crew seeds.  I have 2 out of 3 CBD seeds (Durga Mata II) out of the rapid rooters.  They came up really fast.  One had a hard time popping its hull.  I am hoping it survives.  I will be following your Nordle grow Rosebud.  I have 2 other strains and no other seed has popped its head through yet. 

Kraven--I am making willow water now.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Is that the cloning gel or the soil? Sounds like the soil. I was wondering what is in the cloning gel.




Hackerman, that is the rootstock gel ingredients. 

Kraven, thanks for the recommendation on the willow water, i just told someone this week about that. I will be using that to water. Love that idea, have not used it yet. Thanks for all that info.

Lyfespan, THG, glad ya'll are here.

Yooper, oh dear, now i am under pressure to perform...couldn't i just show you some roses and you would be impressed?  I will be trying to get it right. My last 2 attempts at cloning were bad. I have done well for years but I think I caught the lousy cloner bug from THG, she just got it too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, I just don't understand how that happens. You do well at cloning for years and years and then all of a sudden, you don't and can't figure out why.  Trying an aero setup....having trouble with the water escaping out the rim of the bucket though.  Will work on that today.  I am putting some willow water in the res.  I think that I will also try a few in rapid rooters.  I never had any luck with rockwool....regardless of how easy multi though it was, I could never get his method to work.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2015)

I have had the cloning thing work and not work so many times. I'm trying to teach my son how to root clones. We used clonex and had so so results, maybe 60%. They took longer than they should have and took longer than usually to start new growth. Started using gro and dip, and it went to 90% +.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

umbra said:


> I have had the cloning thing work and not work so many times. I'm trying to teach my son how to root clones. We used clonex and had so so results, maybe 60%. They took longer than they should have and took longer than usually to start new growth. Started using gro and dip, and it went to 90% +.



I found with the clonex if you put it on the stems right at the cube you will root in days, if you dip and stick, it can take a week or longer.

I will be trying the dip and forget it method this year, dip it and don't put it in media.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 21, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have been trouble cloning lately, too. So I am going to do a little aero setup.
> 
> I also have some CBD Crew seeds.  I have 2 out of 3 CBD seeds (Durga Mata II) out of the rapid rooters.  They came up really fast.  One had a hard time popping its hull.  I am hoping it survives.  I will be following your Nordle grow Rosebud.  I have 2 other strains and no other seed has popped its head through yet.
> 
> Kraven--I am making willow water now.



Hope it works well for you, it takes some time to get the strength right, I would boil mine for an hour then let it sit overnight, that seemed to be about right...smells a little funny but boy does it work. Let me know how you make out THC.

I'm in too Rose, watching intently...greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey Rose! Reading the "up to my eyeballs in pot" put a smile on my face checking in. Mojo on getting things going this year. Pulling up a seat :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

A month later my camera works..:huh:

The pic's in the shed are mostly Harlequin and I cookies. I used my LED glasses to take the picture thru so it wouldn't be so pink..View attachment DSCF3438.jpg
  The 5th pic is of some ratty clones that are going to make it..

View attachment DSCF3439.jpg


View attachment DSCF3442.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks amazing Rose, great work....greenest of mojo for the rest of the grow, clones.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Kraven, i can't let you leave me in the dust with your last show off grow! It will be hard to outdo you, won't happen.  Thank you for coming by. Boy, ya take a pic of your closet and you see how dirty it is... oh dear.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks Kraven, i can't let you leave me in the dust with your last show off grow! It will be hard to outdo you, won't happen.  Thank you for coming by. Boy, ya take a pic of your closet and you see how dirty it is... oh dear.



Thank-you for the very kind words. I have so much to learn from you. I wouldn't miss a single post of yours. :banana::ciao::clap:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome Rose :aok: 

Keep on keepin' on, miss!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Dr Green Fang. It is very nice to have babies in the house again. These plants make you happy even before you smoke them.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Trying to find a Rose with a green thumb ? Think I found her. Lookin` good, the green mojo`s working. 
PS,
Peeps should be looking at the plants, not the closet. He, he, he.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 26, 2015)

Babies are looking happy Rosie....  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2015)

The nice thing about a grow journal is you hear from your old friends. Thank you JAAM, so nice to see you. 
Yooper, thanks for coming over.. Glad you are here.


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Rose...I'm always looking


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2015)

I never did say how good the babies look, and the greenest of mojo to your closet...I mean babies :rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

:farm:  can't wait to watch this! green mojo for ya!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

NE Guy, where have you been? I need to go over and see your journals, thanks for the mojo I can always use that!  Feels good to grow again. loong winter off.

Oh Kraven, thank you! Nice to have you here!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

i left depressed when the site was in question kinda went rouge lol stuff i didnt need to post about here at the time so all is well tho


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad you are back. Glad the site is back.. just glad all over.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## next (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm in! Looking forward to see what you can do with those lil ladies. They are in good hands


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2015)

G r e e n 
             m o j o
                        :48:


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 30, 2015)

ICookies :watchplant:

Mojo fo the show.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Glad you are back. Glad the site is back.. just glad all over.:vap-Bong_smoker:




rb is glad :banana:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 30, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> rb is glad :banana:



haha i was just gonna quote that line
 "wait for it, wait for it, wait for it poof glad your:vap_bong__emoticon: bak lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

So PJ, I love the I cookies very much. I want to do one outdoors this year or two. Love that smoke. Thanks for coming  by, even though it makes me nervous.. lol, true.

I will take up dates soon, the girls in the shed are starting to bloom, love that. 

Orange, nice to see you. glad really. ha.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosebud you have lots going on, be watching.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh you have so much going on!  And your plants always look so wonderful!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 31, 2015)

planing a od now just off your thread i was gonna skip a mid summer grow but i think i got enough clones to go int he ground and save some $ on indoor expenses my strain says up to 800 grams od i seen it last year it is a insane od grower i was having constant tending to it


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Friday Peeps, Easter peeps?

A little update. Spring is here! I topped the babies a few days ago. Looks like they all need water.. The shed girls are doing what they are supposed to be doing. Mother nature thinned the apricot tree for me.. No jam this year but the few on them, if they survive are going to be AWESOME..

View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg​


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking awesome Rose


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Rose, I was looking at an Apricot tree just yesterday as well as a few other fruit trees. Do you normally have good luck with it, or does mother nature mess with you a lot?

Reason I ask is I had peach trees for like 10 years. In those ten years I had a killer crop once, and the rest of the time it was either mother nature or  bugs slapping me down.

Have you had great luck?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

This is our second apricot tree. I love them. we have very good luck with them. Our last one lasted almost 40 years. We replaced it last year with this Morepark. I don't think the real early varieties produce always. Ours is rated for zone 5. I would say out of 35 years we had a bumper crop 30 of those years. This would be a medium bloom time, not early. I have never had to spray my apricot trees. Sometimes earwigs will get them if they are really ripe. But they don't have bugs here. This was an extremely early bloom for all produce this year.  So i imagine there will be a lot of winter damage.

I hope yours does better for you PJ!  Happy spring, my friend.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful plants Rose...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you PP, i have been missing you. Are you feeling better? How is life?


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 3, 2015)

Lookin good my friend :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks ston, i gotta try and keep up with you. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Just planted three LBHXblack dahlia, this is 420 Benny's beans. Everything i have tried of his I have loved. Remember Pink Mama. The above which i call black haze is some wonderful smoke. Benny is  just a great breeder.  I popped three in hope of getting a girl to live outside this summer. A big ole plant of this pot would make rosebud a very happy woman.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 4, 2015)

lookin good rose 

never tried the cross, but LBH is one i plan to revisit   had a nice purple one, and a white one.. that i should've cloned.

good luck


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2015)

that is what i say about all Benny's stuff. I should have cloned. I will this time Kaotik, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually I don't see "bugs all over that mj plant" nor do I think the clones should be darker green....please explain ?


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Look darn fine to me RubyRed, Rosebud's clones look good compared to some of mine. I see one bug.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea now I see what your talking about in the first pic. Are you sure that's not just dust or something, I want to get good at spotting critters myself  ?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

take the question leaf, flip it over. they live under it u can see lil dots under it..  and u see the damage above need to react now SNS 209 jus sayn --------- or immediately trash it all and bomb the room. also i had good results with the product called ladybug or some thing


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks New


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

np lady bug is a lil more involved but at a young age may be better i don't know if 209 is ok for little plants but they suck either way and the egg life is like 6-12 mo i think so u need to kill em in all or will plague u


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2015)

What is all this talk of bugs? I wiped off the lens of the camera and the led glasses I take the flowering room thru. I did use some sns in the flower room because the box elder bug told me there were some good grits in there.
Update:

View attachment 224622


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg
  The trillium in my yard blesses my heart. It shouldn't live in the desert.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is the trillium: View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2015)

RubyRed said:


> the white spots are a sure sign of mites



No spider mites and hush your mouth for even suggesting the borg.. lol Must have been the dirty camera lense or trichomes or something.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2015)

PJ, look at that geranium, if that doesn't tell me that plants like LED, i don't know what does. Holy crap it has never looked like that in the winter. I have fed it nothing. I have never seen the leaves so big. The led fed it... Just like you said..amazing.


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice trillium rose. That is our official flower here . I think illegal to pick also


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> PJ, look at that geranium, if that doesn't tell me that plants like LED, i don't know what does. Holy crap it has never looked like that in the winter. I have fed it nothing. I have never seen the leaves so big. The led fed it... Just like you said..amazing.


Pretty amazing isn't it?


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks great in the Rose show!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

TangieDank said:


> Nice trillium rose. That is our official flower here . I think illegal to pick also




Tangie where is that? I think it may be illegal in the mountains to pick it. It is growing here in the desert where it shouldn't be.  About 15 or 20 years ago an old lady rosarian brought that trillium to me and said, she had paid 100 dollars for this plant and not to kill it. I had never spent more than 10 bucks on a rose so i was pretty shocked.  Well it has four babies, one blooming and I don't even know how they are reproduced. I think ground runner more than seed, but i have no idea. The nice old rosarian that gave that to me is gone, but the trillium lives on.  She planted it for me on the north side of the house.  She was smart. it lived. 


Ston~ thanks for keeping me sane when mp was down. I owe ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's some shots from the little farm this morning.


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

View attachment 015.jpg


View attachment 018.jpg


View attachment 017.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow, very breathtaking. Nice job on all the beautiful flowers.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::heart::woohoo: :bolt:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 18, 2015)

You have the prettiest yard my friend! :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 18, 2015)

Rose, they are all just gorgeous!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

Update~ OD is starting.. Much more to follow

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg​


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2015)

Man thats some sweet looking candy.Harlequin,, Yum yum
Im hopping over to Roses house.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks WH, you are welcome any time!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe someday me and the Misses  will come see you and we can all go see THG. My Wife would love you guys. She is a POTHEAD, ,who almost left my *** over Weed yrs ago. Lol
Course we been married 30yrs nxt month.  Funny right.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

You both are welcome and we can make THG come here and have a PARTY. Before we all take a nap. ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful!  Your yard is so beautiful, I just love it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh boy, look what's happening today!!!! Can you believe how happy seeds can make a girl???  Oh and the love of my life, my 12 year old boy.

View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Can you believe how happy seeds can make a girl???



I know how you feel Rose....


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

Nothing makes me smile bigger than the thought of what all those beautiful beans hold.



Now popped em and so us damit &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2015)

Thanks lyfespan.. I was thinking about when i didn't know the difference between indica and sativa...now look at all these beautiful genetics, i would have never believed it.. Love our communities and the generousness of folks.  
Thank you for stopping in.  Hope ...we got hope for greatness. 

Thanks Kraven.. christmas in may.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2015)

WooHoo--looks like Rosebud is going to have a garden of goodness again!


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2015)

Does this look like a good guest room? 

And LADY BUG LARVA IS BACK and they make me happy!!!!!

View attachment 003.JPG


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2015)

I'd thump him.......... then I'd:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2015)

G13, you would thump the lady bug larva? Are you kidding me? I would rather have those than jewelry! LOL


----------



## bozzo420 (May 8, 2015)

raising ladybugs is as much fun as growing pot. I love misting the plants and watching them come out and do the happy dance. but that is one big larva. I just got caught up reading. your looking good for the summer grow. I can't wait to see them in the ground.


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Does this look like a good guest room?
> 
> And LADY BUG LARVA IS BACK and they make me happy!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

I use to help my Grandmother graft roses....... she use to do it as a competition........ she won awards doing it........ the yellows are her favorites.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> raising ladybugs is as much fun as growing pot. I love misting the plants and watching them come out and do the happy dance. but that is one big larva. I just got caught up reading. your looking good for the summer grow. I can't wait to see them in the ground.



I agree.

G13, do you think your grandma instilled you with a love of plants?  That is very cool. I just told our daughter today that she needed to learn to grow pot. I won't be around forever....  I did rose competition for years. Then i saw the light about organics and the exhibition stopped.  It is fun winning trophies but not as fun as lady bug larva.


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I agree.
> 
> G13, do you think your grandma instilled you with a love of plants? That is very cool. I just told our daughter today that she needed to learn to grow pot. I won't be around forever....


 
she taught me a lot about dealing with all sorts of plants........ I was cloning cactus by age 7.......... she was president of the local garden club for years and years......... she is the reason most say I have a green thumb.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2015)

I love that. Thanks for telling me that. My dad ran a pretty nice little gentleman's farm. He spread manure on the yard, i hated that. Now i spread manure on the yard... not really.


----------



## mindtrip (May 9, 2015)

Rose, I love when you put up pictures.  They're all beautiful and have a certain elegance to them.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2015)

Mind trip, thank you so much.. Elegant? I like that. Elegant larva?  so sweet of you to say. thank you again.


----------



## yooper420 (May 9, 2015)

Remember when I was about 5-6 years old, my mother was transplanting Peonies, a small piece fell off, took it to mom, she said it would never grow, too small. My little behind took it to the back of the yard and planted it. It lived and grew and multiplied. Threw the years it got quite big and beautiful.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2015)

Love that story Yooper, see, you were born to garden.. Peony is hard to plant right. You did awesome.. thanks Yooper.. love it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

Update: First up my full blown male Freedom Baby. This is mr rb favorite smoke so he will be getting together as soon as the female shows preflowers. I am moving her in and back out at night so she is on 12 /12 so I can dust her with this pollen. I have never seen any males at my house do this. Kinda excited to make some babies instead of pay 10 bucks a seed. I don't smoke it as it isn't...um... strong enough for this pot head.View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by.View attachment 016.jpg


----------



## next (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful Rose


----------



## yooper420 (May 16, 2015)

Nice Rose, real nice. (aka Rosebud, member Double Green Thumb Tribe)


----------



## bozzo420 (May 16, 2015)

looking good Rose


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Kraven (May 16, 2015)

Looks great Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2015)

I would like your peeps opinion on this outdoor CindyXpink zella. I know she is stretched but i don't want to top...as I have topped too much and had spindly stems that can't hold their weight.View attachment 006.jpg


The nice pot fairy sent me 4 seeds of LA confidential that are all up and happy.


View attachment 009.JPG
View attachment 010.JPG
View attachment 011.jpg
View attachment 012.jpg


Had an issue with the Good Earth seed starter, seems to work ok for clones but not seeds.  Had to transplant these babies sooner than usual and they are now in happy frog/my soil.

Thanks for coming by.


----------



## Grower13 (May 25, 2015)

get a tomato cage


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2015)

I have a ton of them.. Forgot, so you wouldn't top g13?


----------



## Grower13 (May 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I have a ton of them.. Forgot, so you wouldn't top g13?


 

wouldn't that just encourage smaller limbs to stretch up in a race to the top? Unless you move the plant the results are going to be the same.


----------



## Grower13 (May 25, 2015)

How about some bondage?


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2015)

Great idea, thanks.  Maybe move her and lst the stuffing right out of her.


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2015)

pinch em too rose.
dunno if you've ever implemented this technique, but you basically squeeze them along the stem/stalk to get them to bulk up  (is a little intimidating, as you hear the light crunch the first time )
someone can/will explain it better than me 

be warned though; it's C99.. not a whole lot you can do to avoid it's vine-like structure IMO.. pinch it, and stake/cage it up good.
is gonna be pretty gnarly though, with so much time left eh. (will you transplant, i hope?)


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2015)

Kaotik, it is c99 x pink zella...pink mama was huge. Do you want me to put her in the ground. The c99 i have grown before didn't get huge.  I know just what you mean,and I had forgotten that. The main stems you do that on, do they start growing again?  I will do that and as G13 said, some lst.  Talk to me kaotik.  love getting advice.


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2015)

yeah they'll grow fine.. they wilt over a bit at first, but they'll be stronger in the long run. (well depending how hard you pinch i guess ) 
i don't really do it to the main. more all the side branches that have come up spindly.
i have to do this on my apollo too.

*i have had weird.. lumps on them from this before.. where i might have applied too much pressure maybe?  was like they just got crazy burly there, had a big fat spot on the stem 

pinch em a bit, push em around, rough em up.. hopefully she'll burl up 

and yeah; i was thinking with what, 3 months veg left? she might be a bit huge for that pot.


----------



## ston-loc (May 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Great idea, thanks.  Maybe move her and lst the stuffing right out of her.


Now that kind of talk gets my ears perkin' 

I just pinched all the stringbean tops on one of the nurse larry tonight. I'd get down with the lst and pinch too. I've been leaning away from topping. Fim once or twice early, then stop. This is my first pinching all the tops like that, and it is kinda weird hearing that crackle. Waiting to see how it takes on the two that I did before doing any more.
Love checking in on the garden my friend


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Update: crappy with a chance of bugs.

So I have had flying ants that stunted one of my LA Confidential's.. I have had thrip that is not responding, I have slugs on my girls in the dirt... other than  that rosebud is kicking it. NOT.  And I can't get my pic's to load... mr rb did some upgrade..:confused2:  Be back with pics.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 5, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this Mrs   Hope all works out for you sooner than later.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm sure you'll get er under control rose
i'm always battling something OD here too (thrips few years a go, aphids last couple, and i just found a massive white fly infestation on my fruit tree *thought it was Powder mildew it was so white )

i use slug bait and neem *though many here frown on neem.
oh and get some mint to plant nearby.. something about it, the ants don't like (i used it to try to stop the buggers from free ranging their aphids on my plants )

what's life without a few trials though eh? 

my grow is a mess ATM too. had to have surgery, so that kinda made my early run a little FUBAR. have one re-vegging on me now.. that's a kicker (don't even know what to do with it now)  lotsa pretty sad looking plants, and no real plan what i'm going to do..
but i'll overcome.. all part of the fun 


did you try to rough em up at all? have they responded well from their abuse atleast?
keep yer chin up.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

thank you for the kind words Kaotik and DGF... I appreciate it.  Ok, lets try these pic's.View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg​


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Rose hang in there, you'll get them licked. The girls overall look great, your picky like me, I want everything perfect, all the time when it comes to my girls....anything less than that is frustrating to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't think i want perfect, i just don't want them eaten alive.. The outdoor ones stand a much better change with the bugs.. I have lots of metallic flys that eat the thrip.. I just have lots of great beneficials in the yard that need to go in the shed. Thanks for looking Kraven, I think the camera hid some nasties.    Glad you stopped by.


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't think any of the temple x bpu popped for you. Glad to see at least 1 made it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

I am going to pop another couple of those Umbra, thank you. How bout those LA's huh??? So psyched for those... Can't wait.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 5, 2015)

Rose, last year we used a liquid called "Utimate Wash".  It is some kind of electrified water, it killed the broad mites we had dead.  I was told it was Organic. It worked wonders, I will never use another bug killer again.  It has tempeture limits, like dont get it over a certain temp, cant remember if it was 70 or 80 degrees.  We sprayed a few times and the Broad Mites we had were gone.  No stink with it.

Your plants are looking great.  They are kinda like kids, always getting into trouble, and wen they arent , you know they soon will be.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

TC, nice to see you. Yes, i have used mighty wash for spider mites and liked it. Glad it worked for you. Yes, bad kids!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Rose!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Hiya Rose  ~hugs~


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Here is a little update. Rosebud has had twins, but I am afraid it won't end well.

You might remember I admitted to shopping stoned and ordered these papaya seeds. This is the twin View attachment twins.jpg




Here is the rest of the gardens.. Interesting that the C99Xpink Z's are two different phenos...One is sativa and looks starving all the time and the other is more green and wider leaves. View attachment 015.jpg






View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


View attachment 020.jpg


View attachment 026.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 027.jpg


View attachment 024.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

View attachment 025.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

So what should I do about the twin?


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2015)

I would let them go. Natural selection, the strongest will dominate.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice pictures Rose. The only twin I`ve ever had was in the last fiasco of mine. Green growin` mojo to ya.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice Rose........ I hear the Instant cookies is really good........ is that a flying ant in the pic?......... what ever kind of bug it is you should thump it off the flower.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking good as always, looks like you well into a nice summer grow.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking good Rosebud. Love the picture with the bees. Good luck on the la confidentials.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2015)

Rosebud, I always love looking at pics of your yard--it is so beautiful.  I remember that red bike...see Mr. RB got it to stand up right.

I cannot believe how big everything has grown in the last month or so.  This will be a fun busy summer.  You go girl!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2015)

Going big this summer! Lots of plants out there. Looking great my friend


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 15, 2015)

Your girls are looking great! Can't wait to see what they become.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi NCO, glad to have another organic grower in the house. Thanks each of you for stopping by.
Today I did some serious, for me, pruning and high stress training on the darker c99xpz. Pretty cool there are two pheons one is dark green and huge already and that is the one I worked on today. I cut more plant off than I used to harvest inside. lol  Still weird to do that but it has to be done.  It is strange to me these sisters. the other one is light green and sativa leaves. I have fed her more then all the other plants and she appears to be hungry...weird.  She is getting worm water with Kashi in it tomorrow.

Thanks you guys for checking in, I will get a pic of the girl in bondage after she recovers unless you want to be scared. she looks scary to me.... See what you guys have taught me... girls in bondage.. sheesh.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 16, 2015)

You know I love me some garden bondage :angrywife:

More the masochist outside the garden :rofl:  Gotta get some goodies to feed these girls over here in totes soon too. Bout time. Show me the organic ways my teacher


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2015)

Well there is no hurry up with organics unless you buy stuff and make teas for the plants which they love. If you want me to elaborate on that I would be happy to. 

The way to start organics is to get a really cute container that will set by your sink and you will put in everything that you would normally throw away. Potato peels, lemons, onion skins, vegetable skins..icky lettuce in the fridge... you can put in paper towels coffee filters coffee grinds, etc. The only thing not to go in is meat, fat, bones, animal waste. Think vegetarian composter by the sink. I have an antique chamber pot..lol

So then, if you have room in that big yard of yours, you can go big or small. I go small cause i have a small yard. I used composters that i can spin to mix my compost. If you go big you could make a three bin composter out of wood. One for all the yard waste. one for the house waste and the yard waste that is getting composted and then one for the final compost. 

OK, so then my friend Ston, that compost is the base for all good things. That is what you make your tea out of. That is what is the beginning for super soil. That is where all your spent soil goes. One cool thing to compost is our marijuana trimmings they are full of Nitrogen and that goes into the compost. fast growing plants green, go in. there is so much natural nutrition sitting around our yards. 

Everything from your house and yard is used to make the soil.  It is awesome, you put in junk and you come out with honest to god black soil that smells like wonderful and fresh and alive. 

What I just described is organics for me... the long version. I also have a worm bin and the girls love the worm water.

Ston- if that is all overwhelming then you can go buy some stuff and make a tea. I think they even have tea bags you can brew yourself.  Read up on teas for now. It is the coolest way to grow our wonderful plant in my opinion.. it is a challenge and we know you like a challenge, and it won't hurt you.  Let me know your thoughts, my son.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 16, 2015)

Sheesh from bondage to this...... Rose......:confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2015)

Good Monday morning peeps... 

It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood. Here is an update.
View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 017.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 22, 2015)

Your garden / yard is absolutely gorgeous. Both the flowers, and the MJ plants. One day I hope my yard and garden can look half as beautiful as yours. I wish they would hurry up and legalize MJ here in canada! I worry that the only thing that will be legal is going to a government operated dispensery to purchase a bag.

I like your idea of the 3 part compost bin, what would you make it out of?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking great my friend :48: The funs coming soon


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 23, 2015)

the yard looks great Rosie... :48: I cant wait til I can fill my yard with plants like that...  someday...


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 23, 2015)

new theme song for Rose's backyard........ Welcome to the Jungle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Well good morning guns and roses!!!!! Thanks you guys for all the kind words. Sometimes it is nice to step back take a pic and see it from others perspective.  For me it is a challenge. 

I killed 4 harlequin clones last week. About to try again with new stuff... I will also clone I cookies, (i hope)

Today I hope to drill lots and lots of small holes in the blue totes and fill with ffof as i am out of my own soil YIKES... A new smaller nicer grow shop opened and they have the big  bags for 17.00 that is the cheapest i have seen.  I will reuse all the soil from this summers grow and add amendments for next grow.
You guys kinda keep me going, thank you.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 23, 2015)

lookin good rose 

question though; one pic says harlequin, pinkzella, and i cookies (5th pic)
..yet i only see 2 plants, and a clear container. is benny's PinkZ segregated.. in time out or something?  male?
had me head-scratching


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Bennys pink Z is behind 2 I cookies. They are in a row, I cookies. I cookies,  PZ.  I am expecting her to be tall. But she just went out... when i get home I will take a pic. Did you see his Black dahliaxslh in the 20 gallon pot? Can you tell that is my favorite smoke of all time. And she is on a cart so if i have to finish her in the shed I could....

I promise PZ is ther Kaotik and I expect her to be the queen of the grow.


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking awesome Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

thank you NCO, and thanks for stopping by.

Kaotik, here is Benny's Pink Zella just for you. She is little now, but i think she will be fierce soon. lolView attachment 001.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Jun 24, 2015)

i believed ya 
was just wondering... looked like it was locked in that little tub or something. had me head-scratching.

black dahlia x SLH.. was the what he dubbed lemon berry haze?  been my favorite of all his stuff too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

Your grows and yard as always are looking wonderful Rosebud!  I just love your yard and patio.  It feels so peaceful there.

Your plants have grown so much.  And they look so green and beautiful.  Can't wait until I can get someplace that I can grow outdoors (and I will be closer, too!)

Keep up the great great work that you do!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 24, 2015)

lol, two little old pot smoking ladies talking S**T and growing epic weed :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

kaotik said:


> i believed ya
> was just wondering... looked like it was locked in that little tub or something. had me head-scratching.
> 
> black dahlia x SLH.. was the what he dubbed lemon berry haze?  been my favorite of all his stuff too.




I didn't know what Benny called it cause it was just labeled the cross when i got it. I told him i called it purple haze and he said i wasn't too far off.Lol

Should I call it Lemon Berry  Haze? If that is what he named it he didn't tell me so good to know Kaotik.
It is your favorite too? We need to keep this strain alive. I have never had a plant with these big hollow stems, what is that about? I am trying to make seeds, as usual the boy is ready and the lady is not...lol I have them under 12/12 T5's just veg light for the breeding. Should i change the spectrum to red?  I may have to just collect pollen again if she doesn't hurry up.


Kraven, did you call THG and I little old ladies? I think I must have read that wrong... I liked the part about epic weed though.:~)


----------



## Kraven (Jun 24, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, did you call THG and I little old ladies? I think I must have read that wrong... I liked the part about epic weed though.:~)



Yes ma'am it appears it was my poor attempt at humor, hopefully I have not offended either of you two very nice ladies.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Your attempt at humor is just fine.  Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought so


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2015)

luv ur outdoor friend good luck green mojo!!! Im doing my first outdoor this year see ya


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2015)

Well thanks for coming by Dr. I will look for your outdoor grow. It is a kick in the pants. Although it is going to be 110 this weekend...  I hope you are journaling I will be by and check it out.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Well thanks for coming by Dr. I will look for your outdoor grow. It is a kick in the pants. Although it is going to be 110 this weekend...  I hope you are journaling I will be by and check it out.



thank you Rose Bud i've been super busy working   i gotta catch up w ur journals so far i see a lot of plants yum  can't wait to see them flower 2 months seem like an eternity   yet times flies n we ll be harvesting before we know it    Green Mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2015)

Well it has been in the triple digits for well over a week and rosebud and the plants are wilting.

Here we are this morning. I transplanted a 15 gallon Nordle to a 20 gallon this morning, She was root bound and wilting... hope that does the   trick.

View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful!  Have a great weekend Rose.

The shed reminds me of 4u2.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 2, 2015)

looking good in the jungle Rose.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking great my friend! :48:


----------



## Kraven (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice work Rose :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Kraven, it sure isn't done yet, bout half way I guess. Thank you for stopping by. 

G13, it is getting a bit jungley out there.:vap-Bong_smoker:  Thanks Ston~ are our gardens about the same as far as size of plants?  I know we are not in a race..just wondering.

Happy 4th TC BUD.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

Rosebud, they are looking just great!  I think they are weathering the heat very well.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 2, 2015)

Was thinking the same! Looking great with all that heat. I think they're about the same size in diff stages. Have some bigger some smaller


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

I have no flowers anywhere yet, i think you are ahead, Ston~.

Thank you THG. Had a friend ask what i was doing over the 4th i said watching plants wilt. true story.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, the solstice was less than 2 weeks ago and the days are still pretty long.  You should be seeing flowers before long.  And it looks like we are going to have a steady drop in temps over the next week-10 days until we get back to more normal.  I think you have done an amazing job keeping them healthy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

Well gardening in 110 degrees for 2 weeks is making me crazy. Everything was wilting. So now we (mr rb) dug up some stuff in the yard and made room for 4 female LA Confidential. We planted them this morning. He digs, i plant. 

The ground temp was 120 yesterday. So I mulched all the gardens and even the pots with a couple of inches of hay. Mr rb is spray painting the black pots white to help with the heat. Man, i couldn't do this without him. 

He counted my plants and told me I was over. I told him it was about time I started breaking the law again. It's been a loooong time.  If he doesn't get in trouble I don't care if I do.  What are they going to do with an old couple in their 60s.... Bring it... I feel a big ole soapbox coming on.

Here is an update. Seems the plants aren't growing, too hot.  The yellow bloom is on a grafted tomato. never heard of such a thing.

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

Green mojo and cool breezes sent your way Mrs. Rosie


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

Kraven, I think I might make it today, yesterday was iffy. To darn hot. Thank you for stopping in and for helping out our friend the other day. You rock.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to see him again this Saturday. I worry about you and the heat, sure has been a really ugly stretch of heatwave for ya. You and Mr. RB keep cool and take care.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2015)

Cool breeze mojo!!! Good idea on the hay, hadn't thought of the insulating advantages. Hasn't been AS hot here though. Seeing some tacoing on some though.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes it seems if you have not been baked alive by the heat, your drown by the rain, what a tough set of climatic situations we are being presented with. I got high and ate alphabet soup so big words are dripping from my lips


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

well, big words and all, we are having climate change. The west side of the state usually has rain. But they don't now. They say marijuana is almost as expensive in water usage as an almond. One gallon of water to make one almond grow. We are on a restricted irrigation use, but I am using city water for this grow most of the time.. We will see. I think we have pretty cheap water here and electricity compared to everyone else in the US. That is because no one in their right mind would live in this  desert.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

I spent 4 years in SoCal in the Mojave Desert, lived in Lancaster Ca from 1980-1984, the Joshua Trees still interest me to this day. Desert life has a unique set of challenges as it can be arid and hot during the day but drop in the low 50's at night during summer with high winds. It's the only place on the planet that I felt like I could feel the universe in the night sky.....I envy you Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

Ya'll better come visit.  The lows this last couple of weeks are 75. Are you kidding me 75 is not a low. 
I would love it if it would cool down at night. we have a great air conditioner that works well. I am ok, don't worry about me. But thanks for caring.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

lol, all of us have just gone on and on about the plants yet nobody has even stopped to consider....wonder how Mr and Mrs. RB are faring in the heat. Seems they are wilting a bit too it seems


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 10, 2015)

The jungle is looking good this am.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow, everything looks incredible Rose, way to keep things going in the ridiculous heat your having.


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Rose !-- I'm here !-- I haven't had a chance to look at your whole journal but I will !-- One day maybe I grow outside too !-- I grow aero !- They think that's all I know ?-- I wanna be able to grow like U !-- Hourly Coast Guard helicopter flights make that impossible for now !-- Love da plants !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2015)

Im jealous Rose. Wished i could grow like that in my back yard. 
Nice job Mam.


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 11, 2015)

great job in the heat your having . I can't wait to see them in flower.  :ccc:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks amazing circumstances being what they are you're kicking its booty! That c99 x pink z is getting big too! Great job Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2015)

A little update.

Temps are 99 today, much better than 109.  I am not sure what happened but i got almost all girls I think. I am a smidge over limit, but i am going to finish a couple in the house I think. Here you go... Mid summer 2015: Thanks for looking.View attachment 7-20-15 001.jpg


View attachment 7-20-15 002.jpg


View attachment 7-20-15 003.jpg


View attachment 7-20-15 004.jpg


View attachment 7-20-15 009.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 20, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBFXpLOslXU[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2015)

You got that right, jungle love!!!!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes!!! :stoned:


----------



## Kraven (Jul 21, 2015)

:icon_smile::hubba::banana::farm:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2015)

Some days ya just need a dancing banana. Thanks Kraven.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2015)

Things are going along fine.. One plant has leaf tacoing and I don't know why. Other than that here we are...View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking epic Rose, your gonna have some whoppers this year, better BAF when it comes time to harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2015)

Kraven, I will BAF if you tell me what that means. LOl... Thanks for coming by and looking. I think that I cookies is going to be wonderful, i sure hope.. Yikes, ya worry till it is done and in jars.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2015)

"Bring a friend" to harvest??  Looking good Rose! That Harley's getting big!! I've had some tacoing too but it cleared up. Probably all the heat I'd guess.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 24, 2015)

BAF = Bring a friend


----------



## Kraven (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks ston~...stoned and did not see the next page :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking wonderful in the yard Rose! Gonna have a nice variety to smoke from. Your yard looks so lush. Nice to see a green lawn too.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2015)

looking good rose, keep the green mojo going. peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

I cannot believe how big that I cookie has gotten!  Did you take clones?  Everything just looks wonderful as always.  Your yard is just beautiful.  I volunteer to help you out at trim time.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh boy, now I have that in writing. You are a good friend THG. You don't need to help but it would be awesome.... my daughter is coming and bringing a friend, I hope. Just found out my 2 late nurse larrys are girls...woohoo and a couple I have in big pots are looking male.... sheesh, would you show for sure already! Yes, i took a clone of cookies.

Here they were yesterday before 106 happened.View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I cannot believe how big that I cookie has gotten! Did you take clones? Everything just looks wonderful as always. Your yard is just beautiful. I volunteer to help you out at trim time.


 

I think I've got an I cookie going in the closet in a couple weeks......... she sure looks great in the jungle.lol


----------



## Kraven (Aug 2, 2015)

Epic Grow Rose. Your making growing weed on the face of the sun a reality...lol. I got a few that wont seem to show well enough for me to tell either, so its the daily check up for them all.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking great my friend!!! They all look wonderful. That I cookies bush is gorgeous :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

Niceeeee.


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2015)

Rose I came to look at that "taco" leaf U spoke at the O.F.C. --Dam!-  U don't need my advice !-- Keep kicking it girlfriend !- Just keep doing what U do !-- Greetings all !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for coming over Keef.  The taco'd plant has been shaded with ply wood and is less tacoy. I guess she was a more heat sensitive pheno.

Here is the final garden. Threw out three very LATE showing males yesterday. So I am still over my numbers but not as bad. 

I ordered the netting yesterday from Amazon, thank you TC BUD.  Taking some last clones this morning... Here you go.. Oh, I called 8-8 as starting to flower, barely, if you squint your eyes and pretend you see flowers you will.
Pic number 2 is LA Confidential... I have four they are so pretty.
Pic number 3 is I cookies
Nordle (cbd) That has the best smell...yum  Oh, and dog butts.
View attachment 8-10=15 001.jpg


View attachment 8-10=15 002.jpg


View attachment 8-10=15 003.jpg


View attachment 8-10=15 004.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 10, 2015)

WOW Sweet !!!!! Rose East or West Wa. I reside out west. seams that our usual weather is rather wet for growing outside. Although this year is anything but normal.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

Very eastern mrcane, desert. HOT Thanks for looking in..   I know folks that grow on the west side... harder I bet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2015)

Woooo, looking quite amazing Rosebud!! :aok:

That ICookies looks exceptional.. I mean they all do!... hmm, I think I just have "a thing" for the ICookies


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing Rose! I bought some of the trellis netting too! Got it around the nurse larry and cannatonic. Giving TC's method a try also  Looking great Ma! Bummer on the Heri balls


----------



## tcbud (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks great Rose. Are you gonna stake then use the net?

Nice looking guard dogs.


----------



## hoangkien207 (Aug 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Peeps, I have been in a cloning slump and so i got some new stuff and going to take some clones and start some seeds.. I love amazon. There is no reason to leave the house..lol Thanks for stopping by. I have had no reason to grow as i am still up to my eyeballs in pot...but that is going away slowly making rso lately. I have a new heating mat I purchased and will be putting the seedlings in a window on that mat in natural daylight till ready for T5s. Then Led veg and then led grow.. OK, lets do this. View attachment 222721
> View attachment 222722
> View attachment 222723​


 uppppppppppppp &#273;ê


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey Rose those LA Ladies are looking spectacular. Ahh...how are the temple booty's doing? I haven't seen anything with those.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Umbra, they both showed males. DARN IT.. I have been thinking about them. I think since they are nice robust plants I will wait til next season outdoor, unless you think I should run them under led.  What do you think? Indoor or out for the temples? So disappointed when they showed a couple of days ago. I guess getting 4 LA's that were all female messed with the girl/ boy stats.

I cloned the LA's.. They root fast. I definitely want to keep them going..the prettiest plants out there maybe. I just can't wait to smoke that. woohoo

TC,  I don't know what i am doing just copying you. lol.  I think the netting alone will be enough. These plants have experienced high winds. I am flying by the seat of my pants here so any suggestions would be appreciated. I have bamboo stakes, tall ones so I can use those if needed.

Thanks son Ston for dropping in. DGF, very nice to have you here as well. thanks guys.

hoangkien207 Thank you I am sure!

I love this outdoor growing.. I can't imagine going back into a small space with inadequate ventilation...

I am so over my count with the clones you all may have to bail me out.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good Rose, sure would like to see you grow the Nightshade out in the sun when the time comes, that's on my bucket list too


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Should I put that on my winter led or my summer grow Kraven?


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Should I put that on my winter led or my summer grow Kraven?



Just when you feel the time is right, I just want to see a pro grow her, and outdoors would be really really epic to me, but she is yours to do with as you please.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

I am going to go start a list and put it with my seeds and put Nightshade first for an outdoor grow. I won't have more than 4 plants next year, but lets get her in the sun.

Temple balls(?) will be second!~


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds epic to me Rose. It would be cool to see her in the natural sun, cooked by a Master Gardner like yourself.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

Rose, I bet they will do well either with the LED or outdoor next year.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Umbra, Kraven.

There were 50 mph winds this weekend and i was at my hs reunion having way too much fun. 

Poor Mrrb had to go stake plants. Lost all but one branch on one of them. Another LA split right down the middle but mr rb was there and taped it back and it is fine...wow.
He moved pots to shield them... 

They are in flower earlier than last year and that makes me very happy.  Pictures when i recover from the reunion.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh no Rose! Good work on the tape. Mr. TC has done that before with good results. Mojo at you for no more big winds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 18, 2015)

that Mr. RB sure has a green thumb---nice tomato plants ya got there missy---where are the tomatoes---seems they should be well on their way by now---pardon me if i just can't see them---my vision is a bit distorted---can we get some close-ups---if you get those high winds before the trellis comes you might think about just wrapping some twine around each plant several times round to hold it together kind of like that tomato cage you are already using--- :icon_smile:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2015)

pulling up a seat sis not going to miss this on. I still remember your first grow here. you have came a long way sis . cant wait to see and learn more from you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

beautiful plants, rose. very envious. i started reading this thread from the start and have this to say about cloning. i am as you know new to growing and not very good at it(and a bit whiny and self-deprecating) but i have had good results cloning using honey. i took 8 cuttings from my plants(4 each from the BeP and the super Be) and all 8 rooted. i just cut the stem of the cutting at a 45 degree angle and then split it lengthwise into 4 sections about 1/4 in up the stem from the 45 degree cut(sorry, there really is not math. i don't know why it is so difficult for me to convey this method). then i dipped them in organic honey and put them in some of those clone pod things. just watered the pods thouroughly and put them in a plastic storage bin and covered with saran wrap. put a 23 watt cfl over the whole mess and in maybe 10 days had roots coming out of the pods. btw-grew an la confidential my first grow. nice hard buds with good pain relief properties for me and my son. i will shut up now...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

Oldfogey8, please don't shut up. That is so cool about the honey.  I found i needed more humidity and the dome has helped a lot. Sounds like that is what you are doing too. I am glad you like the LA, did you let it go amber?

So I am not the smartest grower around. You know how I was bragging about FOUR FEMALE LA's WELL, i lied. Two are boys!!!! Thank goodness I found them before the spewed. I caught them in plenty of time... But shoot! The upside is there will be lots better air circulation. 

Here is an update, we are seeing some flowering and I am tickled about that.

View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


Our state of Washington is on fire. It is so smoky out there this morning, I am afraid to go out. We have lost 3 firefighters last week. No amount of monetary  loss is worth their lives.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 22, 2015)

Behind those fires is new life Rose........ They do a lot of prescribe burning in my parts. Helps keep the wild fires to a minimum.......... The jungle is looking awesome Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks G13. So sad the loss of life. Firefighters are awesome to run in while everyone else runs out. 

I have never seen this many fires in our state.. 

Yes, the plants are looking nice. Some of the older on in pots need top dressed with soil. I also need to do the EM1  that stuff rocks.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

Orangesunshine, Excuse me? Mr rb has a green thumb? You are ornery. He sure taped that one big LA back together and saved it..so I guess.

I got maters!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose the Icookies are looking epic, biggest one I have ever seen, she is a beauty.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2015)

like all my plants, i harvested the la confidential too early and it is still awesome pain relief smoke. i still have a small nugget left from my 2012 grow. btw - love the bleeding heart pic earlier in the thread. i have them all over my yard. my wife thinks of them as invasive but i just like how they look.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2015)

Sure am bummed bout the western states burning up. 

Give your girls a quick spray if the ash builds up too much. That is what we are doing. My closest fire is about 16 miles. We are getting a fair amount of ash as the normal wind comes right at us from there. Talked to some fire fighters at the laundromat the other day, they sure we're good guys. Got to admire them. They are true heroes. RIP those lost this year and in years past, always a heartfelt tragedy.

Flowers look beautiful Rose. All of your girls do.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow from wicked heat to vicious fires, all you western OD growers are having a tough time.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 23, 2015)

I am way on the west side Wa. and it is smokey here. Sad the evergreen state is burning. 
  Rose your plants look beautiful.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2015)

Rosebud, your plants are just amazing!  Beautiful, huge, and looking so happy.


----------



## Keef (Aug 23, 2015)

Rose -- I came looking for U !-- Last I heard on the O.F.C. was U had storm damage !-- Lady I love what U can do with a pot plant !-- Here I had a scene like the aftermath of Katrina in my mind !-- Poor Rose done got wipe out ?- I was worried !-- Anyway -- I need grow advice I be looking U up !-- Hey!-- When the O.F.C. first showed up -- The Hemp Godess was one of the first to welcome us -- Why U never come visit THG ?-- I got bad breath ?-- I've been reassured that Rose's grow isn't trashed so I'm relieved !--


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you peeps for looking in. Thanks Keef for finding me. THG, you will have plants just like that next summer!  Mrcane, thank you for stopping in. Our state really is on fire. I hear you are getting a lot of smoke over there. It is a mess. Poor firefirghters and truckdrivers that drive in to that inferno.

The dust storm and the 50 mph winds took a bit of a toll. I went out and spayed all the plants off with water yesterday. The dust was thick on the leaves.

Kraven, it is the wild west..lol... High temps and wind and smoke.. what is a girl to do..but smokeumup.

My plan this week is to feed some liquid guano 0-12-0  with some EM1... And then get them wrapped with TCBud's netting.  

Thanks again for looking in, it helps.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 24, 2015)

Hang in there Rose, it's been an exciting summer for you, your gonna have good tales to tell about the weed you cooked this year in the blazing heat while dodging fires and weathering dust storms.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL Kraven... so true.  The smoke is thick today.  We need RAIN stat.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is a little update. I haven't been able to work outside for a few days, asthma from the fire smoke is keeping me in. I went and grabbed some pic's this morning..View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh yeah!!! That Harley Baby is a looker!! Yard looking great ma :48:


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 28, 2015)

your girls are looking so good Rosebud. I wish I could spread  mine out around the yard. mine have to be pinned up. and the pin is full. Nice to give them the room they need. Fantastic grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh thank you bozzo. That is very kind of you.  It has been a fun grow.  I was supposed to have those tall plants bent over by now..they just keep going. Thanks for coming by.

Ston, no kidding huh? Wonder what your canna baby will look like. I was thrilled by this one. She doesn't look like either parent...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, yesterday we had over 50 mph winds. I had just watered and about 10 min later I looked out and saw my 7 foot Harlequin split down the middle. A 7 " long stem laying on the ground. YIKES My heart sank. Mr rb came to the rescue and taped it back together and supported it.  It seems fine today.  This is what he did to the rest of the plants. 

As a rose gardener, i worry that the tape will harbor some insect or disease, so I wll be watching that.  Here we are after the storm that lasted 10 hours.

The netting will go on SOON.

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2015)

Very very nice Mam.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2015)

I cannot imagine the fragrance your back yard is sharing. Wish I could but I can't...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

They are going to be smelly soon. I get a hint but in full flower we will probably reek. 
Thank you Oldfogey for coming by.  We made it with no new neighbors so far so I am happy about that..

thank you WH.. Glad you are here.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2015)

Dang that was some storm! We had up to 40 mph gusts and even some much wanted rain. Hate to hear of damage to your plants Rose. Hope the tape does the trick. Your girls look great after so much wind.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 30, 2015)

Things are staying in shape despite the weather, love the plant surgery, Rose duct tape can be the best things in the world. Hoping for a rainy day soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks TC and Kraven, it is a challenge. HA.  Good thing they are hardy hemp...

TC, how did your plants do with rain and wind?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2015)

Plants did great, not enough rain to weight them down. The netting, as it is secured at the top of the plants held the wind well. We tighten the netting around the plants with twist ties to make it tighter. Kind of like a tree going down the road in a truck all tied up so the leaves don't blow off.  Also the weight of the buds as they get heavier tighten the netting.

It is hard to say but I wish we had had more rain, but what we did have helped some with the fires. Did Washington get any relief from the rain? The fires I mean.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

We have had no rain on this side of the state. Although I hear it is raining an hour away from us... I hope it rains up north and East of us where a new fire started yesterday.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2015)

I hope you get rain up that way too.  We have one fire contained almost 100%. Lots of support equipment leaving yesterday.  One of our fires is in the Wilderness Area and will pretty much burn until it is out, a bummer.  Two of our other fires are slowly being somewhat contained, but of course that does not mean out.  With the wind we are not getting smoke like we have been.  The fire that gives most smoke to us is the one contained so not burning so wildly now.

Have a good evening and week Rose.


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 31, 2015)

How big are the fan leaves on that purple haze? They look to be about a foot across, they all look so busy and healthy and amazing. Top growing mojo to you


----------



## Kraven (Aug 31, 2015)

Hang in there Rose,  sending ya some love......[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

Stonegroove, thank you for coming by. No shoot, i just measured the purple haze and the biggest one i could find was 9 inches.. That was fun, thanks.

Kraven. I am singing along. This song is from my day.... Thanks for the love. I don't want to wish a month away, but i just wish someone could tell me if this grow turns out ok. lol It sure has been a weird long hot summer of no rain.  Hugs Kraven.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow Rose, I'm envious of your yard!  Wish I could just hang out amongst the girls and chill.  
One of my favorite songs.  I was born too late


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks yarddog, I know i am very fortunate to live in a legal state. Next year there will be just 4 HUGE plants as the laws are changing for medical. It is really fun to be able to grow and enjoy it, but man it comes with some stress...lol.. good thing I grow medicine for that.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 31, 2015)

Veg em indoors all winter and transplant them in spring when they 9 feet tall.  Should be the size of a dog wood come harvest!!

Record 18 pounds off one tree!!!  Haha


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 31, 2015)

Getting fun for sure!!! Looking great ma :48:
My nurse Larry seriously is crazy!!! Multiple pounds I bet!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

That is great my son ston~ I have a indica looking one i am hoping will finish in time. She is in a pot so i can finish her in the shed maybe.

Yarddog, our law reads that no one can see your grow. I promised mr rb they wouldn' t be over the 6' fence. I lied. I tied and tied and still lied. They are 7.5 feet a couple of them..It is that darn harlequin..so much hemp in her she can't help herself.
Thanks for coming over you two.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 1, 2015)

Rose I'm always lurking around too


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2015)

Gonna turn out STELLER Rose.  Gonna be a grow that goes down in your history books.  Mad Storms and all.

I am doing less plants next year too if we grow at all.  It will all depend on the weather here.  Rain and snow, come down in about seven weeks for forty days and forty nights and I will be growing next summer.  If not, we may have to take a pass till this drought finishes up.  But for numbers, on our next one we are gonna go eight, and see if we can do two pounds a plant.

Hope your having a nice weekend Rose.  It is getting closer to the finish line and we are hangin' closer to the house now.  Gets twitchy round this time of year.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

Rose I bet the early fall smells amazing in your neighborhood


----------



## Kraven (Sep 6, 2015)

Whew that last month of  OD worries, hang in there Rose, now is when all your hard work pays off, plus I'm hoping you get an extra 10 days this fall for them to finish up.


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 11, 2015)

lol Rose I extended my 6 foot fence on one side to 8 feet so you would not see from the road. last week I had to buy a sheet of under lament board . sawed it in half and extended it another 18 inches.   
might be ok. my neighbor knows. we were smoking one of his the other day and he says when the breeze is right ,he smells mine at night. just wait. lol It is a great smell when your going to sleep.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

bozzo, it is crazy what we do for our herb.. I am bending colas in half for crying out loud... I am done with that.. The neighbor behind me is just going to have to deal.  
Thank each of you for peeking in... It is nice.
View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh yeah!! Looking great Rose! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Ston, isn't that Nordle a beautiful plant. I think she might be the prettiest out there. Never grown her before. She will be for medicine.. I think she is 1 to 1 thc/cbds
She was in the shade for most of her life as she couldn't tolerate the sun.. Wilted all the time.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 11, 2015)

Looking good RB. By the way you have a beautiful garden.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you sweetman.  

I smell pineapple out there! C99's are very small but very nicely odiferous.  I have two of these. the one i said was 4 foot wide is 5 foot wide. I measured... Have no idea what i will get off those two girls. The breeder says they are small buds but hard hitting. They will be the first harvested in October I am betting. Can't wait, but I will, to taste them. I like the Cinderella 99 and I love pink Zella, so it should be a fun one.
 Mr rb was wondering how many strains i am running. I counted.. it is 10.  He is worried about needing more boxes for the dry.  He makes screened ones for me.

Thg, did you run your clone?


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd love to plaster this thread with all kinds of compliments and nice words, but really, I've got only one...JEALOUS!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 11, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> I'd love to plaster this thread with all kinds of compliments and nice words, but really, I've got only one...JEALOUS!


Yeah that!!    Just kidding Rose,   looking good as always.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

Mind trip, i know being jealous.. I will take that as a compliment although you plastering with them sounds nice. lol

 I worry about Powdery Mildew, I worry about them finishing. It isn't all sunshine and marijuana you know...oh wait, it is.

Thank you yarddog!  This is my last "epic" grow.

Oh and very excited the Purple Haze is turning purple! woo hoo. my favorite smoke.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2015)

This is kinda a cool picture from the house.View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2015)

Gorgeous garden, Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you oldfogey. I appreciate you stopping by. Mr rb is worrying about drying it. He asked me how many varieties i had. i have 10 and 16 plants. Big drying racks are in our future.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 13, 2015)

Biggest new worry. Was 100 all week and pulled the early buckeye. Not good!!! Hoping the weather chilled out!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 13, 2015)

Drying and curing in heat with no ac is no Bueno


----------



## Kraven (Sep 13, 2015)

Rose sorry I have not dropped in, I do follow you closely though. This has been a busy and tense year for your OD grow, heat...severe...wind, dust storms and fires yet it looks like you never had a worry during your grow...the true work of a Master Gardener, your epic grow has and will be more epic than you realized, you will have good meds for a bit, gratz on a job well done, now it's just pamper and wait


----------



## mrcane (Sep 13, 2015)

Rose you should be proud of that grow...I See lots of work and Love there...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you Kraven. Thank you mrcane. Like i said, i don't want to wish a month away but I will be glad when they are DONE and in jars... How will that happen? Growing 16 plants is one thing but harvesting will be another.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2015)

I am sooooo jealous Rose. Nice yard.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks WH. Wish you lived in a leagal state.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2015)

Me too Mam.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you and welocme fredreed120. Nice to have you join us.

Well just when you think you are in the home stretch... a hermi shows up!!:cry:  It is the one purple haze that i seeded with its brother.   I will not give out the seeds, but because it is my favorite strain at the moment I won't throw them away YET.  That got the adrenaline going.. I don' think it had opened yet..we will see.  Did i mention crap!


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 13, 2015)

You welcome Rosebud


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Thank you and welocme fredreed120. Nice to have you join us.
> 
> Well just when you think you are in the home stretch... a hermi shows up!!:cry:  It is the one purple haze that i seeded with its brother.   I will not give out the seeds, but because it is my favorite strain at the moment I won't throw them away YET.  That got the adrenaline going.. I don' think it had opened yet..we will see.  Did i mention crap!



Sorry to hear it Rose!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 13, 2015)

BOOO!!!! Super bummer!!


----------



## kaotik (Sep 14, 2015)

so that's what they mean when they say 'a yard with a view' eh 
..and what a view. looks beautiful rose, great job 

sorry bout the herman.. but not the end of the world  (i wouldn't even worry if it was just 1 nan and not a full blown herm with big sacs.. might just not be good OD genetics)


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2015)

Rose, looks so lush, so green, beautiful.

May I recommend drying screens that hang in tiers? I have them and they make drying much easier. You have no need to turn the bud and since it hangs air circulation is good.

If you do not have rain during your harvest window, I suggest harvesting one whole plant at a time. If you have rain, I take the hardest main kolas first to get them in before rain causes rot.  I like to trim when wet but if we have to, we have hung branches and trimmed dry. I myself hate trimming when dry, makes more work IMO.

Currently raining here. So much for 40% chance of rain.

I look at your yard and hope for rain here, then when it does rain, I grouse. I guess I just can't be pleased.

Must say again, your yard looks so beautiful!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2015)

Just googled, marijuana drying nets. Home base, Walmart n Amazon and a bunch more places have them. They fold up when not in use. We got ours from the local hydro store.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

Tc, thank you so much for the drying rack tip. I found a huge one on Amazon for 35 bucks. That is much better then mr rb buying all the stuff and the time it takes to make them and then store them.. This is great. I will order that for sure. Thank you.

The rains are headed this way by thursday, i was thinking of just throwing a drop cloth over most of them. The good news I guess is here the rain alway is followed by a lot of wind so they do dry quickly usually.  
If my grow looks good you need to take a lot of credit your own self TCBUD. THank you for all your help over the three years i have been outside.

Kaotik, i wondered where you were. I missed you in my journal. Thanks for the nice thoughts. This hermy was different. What i noticed was a thin almost like quack grass size branch that looked funny. Upon further examination, I saw blooms and balls. Not opened balls but one big one and some small ones. They hadn't opened.  I harvested the seeds. Thank you for your insight and perspective. I think you are right.  Would you keep the seeds? 

This proves a point to me that you have to look at every plant almost every day to catch stuff early. This is  a full time job. lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2015)

Every day, twice a day, or more!!! On the bright side your hands and wrists are always going to smell amazing :rofl: 

Like I said, pucker time! Mojo mama!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2015)

Ston my son, i have help coming the tenth of October, our daughter and another old couple like us, and my neighbor to harvest... Sixteen plants, what was i thinking?????


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2015)

i've been following rose (ston's too) i just don't like posting "nice plants" all the time (and i must spread more rep) 

as for the seeds in question.. i'd have to have spent some close time with the plant to give a real answer..  if the rest of the plant looked completely fine, and it was just the ****** branch ..sounds almost like it maybe got damaged causing the problem, in which case i'd likely atleast try em before writing them off. 


*woah, weerdo is a bad word!?? lol @ the censorship here.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2015)

:rofl: too funny man!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 15, 2015)

kaotik said:


> *woah, weerdo is a bad word!?? lol @ the censorship here.


I figured that out yesterday.  I agree with the cookie cutter run of the mill words.  But a few of them need to be off the censorship list.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2015)

Rose, glad you found the net, it will be something you treasure for years.  I absolutely love mine, used window screens all over the basement before that treasure came along.

All the last ten years growing I have only had one Hermi.  Found those flowers near the stalk, like where a pre flower belongs.  Killed that plant. It was halfway along. I still look though, every time I am out with them, my eyes search.  Also search for Grasshopper, and now will be looking for the signs of bud rot.  You will see a dying leaf coming out of a bud Rose, or a slightly browned or lightened area on a bud (a bud leaf, not a shade leaf, coming right out of the bud).  The dying leaf is what I have seen and caught most often.  You will also see it more often in a bud that has gone more horizontal to the ground.  I guess the water slides down the leaf.  Just a couple ideas what you want to watch for.  Stone seems to have caterpillars, you got to watch for them too when the buds get this size.

Nice to see you Kaotik, come on by my grow, it is the same ol same ol over there.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 19, 2015)

Rose, isn't it a trip the different look comparing in ground to containers. My brother does both too and I also see the difference there.

Let's see some close ups of some flowers please. Smile. I love the pic with the yellow background on those buds. The aroma must be heavenly there.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2015)

​Just for you TC:

View attachment 001.jpg​
Having trouble posting pics. try more in a few.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2015)

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 20, 2015)

The jungle is in full bloom.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2015)

You make me drool with the bud pics, then a smile with the flower. Lovely pics this morning, thank you Rose.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful Rose!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Here is a little update.  I took the C99xzella yesterday and will take the other one today. She is the yellow looking mess.
View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg​


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2015)

can i come live in your backyard? wow. just wow...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes old fogey and now would be a great time for you to live  back there. It is almost trim time.. Come on over.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Rossi see your doing it up. Very nice ladies you have there. I see you have purple haze I've been wanting tongrow that for a long time. Can you tell us some more about growing this haze please.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow Rose, it's epic, just epic....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Stop it Rose,,yur killing me with those awesome ladies. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
PORN


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

Took the two big plants of Z99  smoked a little nug, it is just right.. all head. LOVE THAT!

It is fun filling jars up and not emptying them.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

Took the two big plants of Z99  smoked a little nug, it is just right.. all head. LOVE THAT!

It is fun filling jars up and not emptying them.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome!!! HS is is fully down this afternoon


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2015)

Good going Stone.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 26, 2015)

Good job rose, sadly the last year of epic....next year you need 4 sixteen footers, better get them started now so they can be veging all winter


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2015)

HA Kraven.  Can't even imagine starting anything.. Wish you were here.  I could smoke you under the table and watch you trim... it is a win win.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow Rose....Looks Delicious Thanks for the Pics,you be one busy lady..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2015)

Beautiful. I think I'm gonna take a bud and dry it, I can't wait another moment.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

Sin-inc, i am sorry i am late getting back to you. The purple haze is what the breeder gave me permission to call it. In real life it is SLH (super lemon haze) X black dahlia. The buds are purple.  It is sativa dom..just like i like.

I took a branch of that and pink zella and I cookies.. They look almost done to me and I don't want to harvest yet. I have a work party coming the 10th of October... Seems like lots of plants are very close now...SHOOT.  The grape harvest is very early too this year.. so I guess is the pot.

Ston~loc I have found 2 worms black and yellow? Is that what you have. I only found one on the c99's i harvested...is that good? Am i going to be in trouble when i do harvest? I can't see them by just looking. I think you need to dig in to find them? 

Even the LA confid are all cloudy.. How can they be ready?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

Sin-inc, i am sorry i am late getting back to you. The purple haze is what the breeder gave me permission to call it. In real life it is SLH (super lemon haze) X black dahlia. The buds are purple.  It is sativa dom..just like i like.

I took a branch of that and pink zella and I cookies.. They look almost done to me and I don't want to harvest yet. I have a work party coming the 10th of October... Seems like lots of plants are very close now...SHOOT.  The grape harvest is very early too this year.. so I guess is the pot.

Ston~loc I have found 2 worms black and yellow? Is that what you have. I only found one on the c99's i harvested...is that good? Am i going to be in trouble when i do harvest? I can't see them by just looking. I think you need to dig in to find them? 

Even the LA confid are all cloudy.. How can they be ready?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

LOLOLOLOL  look at the drying rack!  A little big???
Purple haze, I cookies.View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 27, 2015)

I've tried loads rose and this ones the best I've had, youl never look back .


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2015)

So many of these bastards! Not as much damage as they could have at least though 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 27, 2015)

I hate worms. Tomato worms cleaned me out last year, stripped my whole tomato crop over night.....nasty worms.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

Love the drying rack. You are gonna fill it up. I take post it's note paper and write the date and strain then leave it with the drying bud. That way when it comes off the rack the note travels with the bud into bags upstairs. The date is important to me, since it drys so fast and there is so much, I like to keep track. Sometimes those notes make it all the way to jars.

I also have set October 10 as our start to trim date. I like to trim wet myself. We should be able to get it done in five-six days going six to eight hour days. I have myself and a friend doing final trim. Mr. TC keeps us going by taking all the shade leaf and the stalks themselves. Mini assembly line. My friend and I sit in the rcliners and listen to music. We get our yearly mega visiting done along with the trim. There are also a few TV dinners in those five days or crock pot dinners. I'm actually looking forward to it.

Do you have any buds changing color yet from the cold?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy weekend folks. Rained soooo hard last night.. must have been 40 gallons on top of the tarp this morning, the girls seem dry.. thank goodness.  I am hoping to take a bit of nordle today so we can smoke it next weekend when i have help coming. I haven't smoked it but the reviews say it is beginner friendly and i have some of those types coming. 

Here is nordle on the patio and the rest of the yard this morning.
View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg​


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 3, 2015)

Damn Rose!  That is a lot of work!  Looking good.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2015)

Mojo mama  Got rain here too! Not the best feeling being at work hoping the canopy holds up


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2015)

Great you were able to cover them. I think I will take a que from you and dry some fresh herb for the trimmer coming up next weekend. Sounds so good to know you have help on the way.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, this morning I went out to take the last pic's of the yard I think. Have help coming this weekend.. We had to cover the girls again today..rain headed in.  I am a little bummed that the LA Confid didn't amber up yet.. I was so hoping for some knock out night time medicine.  We will see. 

The I cookies seem to be the winner this year as far as yield, although Harlequin may give her a run for her money. Disappointed in the small size of papaya, i hope she ambers more too.  
Pretty tickled i got a medicine woman pheno out of my nurse larry..   I have to thank my partner mr rb for all the help this year. He and duct tape won the day.  TC, you are right the drying rack is wonderful and not too big. ha. Thanks for the heads up on the netting.

Note to self next year:  Take off more of the bottom. Really! It will be fine.  Start indica's indoor to help finish amber.  Find better papaya seeds. 

Thanks for looking in this year. It has been fun and a lot of work.. If you want to see harvest jars or harvest hanging, let me know.View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2015)

It has been a pleasure watching your grow. With outdoor you just have to take them, when the weather makes you. There is always the "leave a third of the plant to see if it will Amber up" or move one in a tote under your awning while it rains. One year I had a little Granddaddy purple that I used a hand truck to move in and outside every day. It was definitely worth the effort. Probably the most Amber I ever got on a plant.

We have my daughter coming up this weekend, gonna take at least one here. We have very little Amber. Got to take them when you have to take them. I think third week in October was the latest we have ever finished. Xcepting that grand purple I mentioned. Ah, that was some couch lock smoke.

Was a grand season, can't wait to see what next summer brings.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

TC, i was wishing the LA's were in pots. We have hauled nordle around on a hand truck all summer, she couldn't take the heat. Do you think they grow when the temps are under 60? Do you think they ripen? Should i take everything but the LA's and cover them and put a heater out there??? Talk to me please.

I love your grows every year. Thank you so much for being here. You are a good friend.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2015)

PFrom what I understand, marijuana stops growing under 46f. That does not mean that it will not grow as the temps warm up during the day. I always put my plants out when my overnight temps are above 46f in May. The cooler temps in the winter make the plants change color, like the purples I get. A frost is not gonna kill them. A freeze will kill them. The frozen parts will die and turn brown. When I say frost, I mean temps that are early morning temps. A freeze will turn outside water to ice, as an example.  I do not cover if the forecast is above 32f. Where we are our average frost dates are May 31 and September 1. It is normal for us to get frosts while we are harvesting in October. We watch the weather closely.

As for rain, if you cover the plants, then uncover to let them dry out. Or leave them covered. though when we cover ours for day after day, mr. TC makes sure they are not touching the tarp and the rain os not coming in on the sides much. We have lost bud to bud rot on plants that got wet near the outside. We have left the tarp on during the days even when the sun came out. As our sun lowers here it was hitting them I the late afternoon.

I hope this helps you out. This is the reason early ripeness is a must here, we barely get 8 weeks to flower without frost threatened. Every day we can get into October makes the smoke that much better. I have four plants that are not showing much cloudy trichs. I am still committed to take the ripest on Friday. And maybe another. We have to start here. I have to have it off the screens by October 29. I don't know if we will have help again this year like last year. We can get it done. To think last year at this time I could barely make it up the stairs. I'm feeling so much better this harvest, no doubt we can get it done.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't think you need a heater. Forgot to address that.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2015)

Rose that is epic..... Be aware there are more rains coming this weekend..


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you TC, and Cane.. The plants have been covered all day as it is raining. Hmmm I had no idea your first date of frost was Sept.  That amazes me as you are south of me.. but maybe you are up high. It is a wonder you can do it... wow.  I guess I could try it and just keep those two plants going.  See, how you make me think about better ways?  Thank you.  Our first date of frost now is usually 10-17.

I haven't seen a lot of change in the last week on the LAs maybe I will this week. We are supposed to be 75 tomorrow.. 
I am glad you are so much better than last year. YOu rock.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 8, 2015)

when it gets cooler and wetter.. i find they really push to finish.  like they know their time is limited.  don't pack on much weight, but do speed up maturity it seems to me.
JMO 

and yeah; batten the hatches.. dunno if you guys are supposed to get hit, but we got a good-un heading to the coast


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree kaotic. Here the nights cool temps is gonna be pushing mine. Keep a close eye on them Rose.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow, phenomenal Rose!!! YAY!  Very nice in here!


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 11, 2015)

just an awesome grow Rose.  It has been great watching. I am harvesting and trimming today. Just stopping by for coffee and dube.   It has been a fine summer on this  site with you and Hamster.  thanks


----------



## Kraven (Oct 11, 2015)

What an epic outdoor grow Rose,  this will be one for the books as your plant count will go down next year, but this years was epic. I always love OD grows and yours has been a pleasure to follow.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 11, 2015)

From the perspective of a Southern boy, its fascinating to watch you grow such a epic season. 
Your going to be so beat by the time your done. 
Way to go Rose.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2015)

been unusually quiet the last few days.. i know what someone's busy doing   
chop chop chop -toke- 

hope it's going well and the back and hands are holding up


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys, what a finish.. I had six helpers on Saturday. On saturday night it started raining so we got the tarps up. Than at about 9 pm the winds hit 60 mph gusts and tore the tarps off the fence. They were screwed on with big washers.. So it was wind and tornado's. One of the guys was navy and evidently knew about batting down the hatches. I held on to the 2 LA Confids and wondered how long i could do that. I told them to take the rest of the garden and hang it in the shed.... So I have a couple of plants out there but everything else is harvested. The LA's will come down friday. ready or not. I think they will be ready. 
Kaotik, you were absolutely right.. they are hurrying up with this weather. 46 degrees this week but 70 during the day. So they have 5 days to finish before the another rain and wind come this weekend.

That HUGE drying rack was the best thing ever TCBUD!!!! THANK YOU.
The salad spinner never stopped.. Trim in boxes... 

Yarddog, Kraven, i am so glad you enjoyed this grow. It has been a lot of fun and a lot of work and worry.  However, I think a lot of folks will be having some medicine this year and I will be a speedy girl with what i grew for me.  I am loving the LA's too. I dried a bud and they are going to be all I hoped for. Thank you special person that sent me the seeds.
Thanks guys for hanging out with me. if anyone wants pic's i can do that, just ask.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2015)

I want to see the picture that shows the 15 foot pile of bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

Here are some messy pictures.View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment 018.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


View attachment 020.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 022.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2015)

Way to go Rose.  Very good.    One for the scrapbook


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow such an energy drain to see all the girls down....sure do miss them.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2015)

The yard sure looks empty.. Those plants look so lush,"Beautiful"


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2015)

You and yours did some down right awesome work!  Another storm for the record books, and battening down hatches! Excellent job Rose.

We are waiting till Thursday, or maybe Wednesday.... I'm wishing for more amber.

Lovely Rose.


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just do not want to cut the last one down do you. I have 2 left, and I'm with TCBUD, waiting on these 2 .for one thing ,I don't have anywhere to hang any more right now.
Great job Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey bozzo, i am just hoping they turn amber this week. It will be in the low 40's this week at night but warm in the days.. It is the LA's and it is GOOD but will be better. Thanks again for the support. I am a little dead.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am a little dead.


La petite mort? :hubba: 

Sorry, just HAD to!  

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

LOL exactly, i better be petite at something. And i think mort fits the bill. LOL


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats on the successful season my friend! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Same to you my friend. Well done.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok the lovely and HEAVY la's have come down.  Here is a pic. This is the nicest plant ever. No worms, not nothing but wonderful heavy buds. Can't wait to try it again. I do think this best plant i have ever grown as far as yield.  wowser.. And the seeds were a gift. I love pot growers!

Thanks to each of you who followed a long.  TC, Ston! Kaotik, all ya all, couldn't have don't it with out ya.View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 17, 2015)

lets see, how can I put this...


:headbang: :aok: :yay: :banana: :clap: :headbang2: :cool2: :hubba: :shocked:  :woohoo: :lama:




PS
The  rose  looks CG/photo-shopped, absolutely mesmerizing!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

OH Joe, thanks. The rose is a grandflora. I like the ruffly edges. I am glad you like her too. I think her name is gardens of the world...  The yard was ignored this year do to drought and a big freaken pot garden. ha.  Glad you are here Joe!!!!!! Nothing says great grow like a banana on a lama. Thanks.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 17, 2015)

A very nice finish to an really adventurous OD, love ya Rose.


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 17, 2015)

Sad yard, but a lot of happy people.   They look wonderful, Rose!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 17, 2015)

Awesome Rose! Looks great and heavy! Sad yard is right. Its always a mixed emotion feeling once they start getting chopped down. Think we know how to cheer up though :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 18, 2015)

:48: 

View attachment alpacabowl.jpg


View attachment bowlcat.jpg


View attachment catbowl2.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 18, 2015)

the jungle as been wacked down......... a lotta work involved......... time for some rest and enjoyment from the harvest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Firstly, amazing stuff!! :aok: 

Second... 



> PS
> The rose looks CG/photo-shopped, absolutely mesmerizing!



Well, now it has been! LOL 
Only so much I could do editing a JPG file, but I still took a stab at enhancing it. 







Before and after  






And for shiggles  







Much love Rose  

View attachment RosesRose (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment RosesRoseBeforeAndAfter.jpg


View attachment RosesRosebudLogoImage.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

Well thank you DGF!! That is very pretty... and fun.. So you lightened the center? Very interesting. and thanks for the AVI. love it.

Joe, the alpaca cracked me up...LOLOLOL   The cat on the right looks very important.  Those are way cool. thanks you.

G13, I think i will do the rest today that you suggested... Thanks my friends.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Well thank you DGF!! That is very pretty... and fun.. So you lightened the center? Very interesting. and thanks for the AVI. love it.



Hah, I did a bit more than that Rose.  It's all specific, but I adjusted; highlights / clarity / sharpness / white balance / exposure / shadows / contrast / vibrance .. and then, I adjusted the "blur" of the background and more details of the flower, by using the brush tools in all the categories I listed above.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Joe, the alpaca cracked me up...LOLOLOL The cat on the right looks very important.


 
It's the "excited eyes" of the alpaca.
I picture the cat merrily reading away and then SMAKING the paper down as the thought hits him... BAM! I should *smoke a BOWL*!

(don't mind if I do)
:bong::bong::bong:



Too cool DGF
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

The alpaca looks very serious. In fact, i look  just like that before I decide to smoke a bowl...LETS SMOKE A BOWL NOW.  ok.

DGF:Yeah, i knew all that. NOT.. lol.. That was a lot of work.. I can see the sharp and the contrast now.  Thanks very cool.

You guys are the best. lol


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2015)

Just awesome Rose. Putting to bed the garden is a spectacular achievement. We are working here eight hours a day and are getting it done.

The Rose is lovely. Looks fluorescent. Like your pipe too.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

TC, i know you have to be pooped. I know I am. I hope you didn't get much worm. those creepy things. I will pop over and see you.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2015)

No worms, no bud rot yet and we had rain yesterday. Tarp covered the garden. The shade leaves are dying off quickly. Smoked some today and found it much better than early bud tests. Gonna sleep good tonight.


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 19, 2015)

great grow rose. I wish my lady to be nearly as chunky as those i see here. i had a question. i have been growing from seed but i can never get such a bushy start. any tip for a noble noob?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

I pinch the girls early and that makes multiple tops. Is that what you mean? I use a good soil.  Let me know if I can help ya. Are you growing indoors or out?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2015)

So, found some mold in my LA's  just a couple of hanging colas. Not sure what happened. Didn't see any worm in them.. Maybe too cool in the shed? Not all colas just a couple so far.. bummed a little.


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry Rose.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 21, 2015)

We got some high RH the last month or so and got some legit budrot just from that. No caterpillars on them and full on mold. Bummer, but have had it worse. Didn't lose much to that. Worst this year WAS the caterpillars by far.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2015)

bummer
always sucks when a bit slips by   -i had some make it all the way to cure jar once.. that was disastrous.  make sure that don't happen 
likely had just a small spot starting that you missed. and cause it aint dry yet, spread.

i had a lot this year with just 1 small brown calyx.. i cut the whole chunk off not taking the chance 

i always like to scour them over a few times too; while cropping, chopping off stalks, and a quick glance when jarring.  
my area's so wet come harvest though; there's always a lot of rot-loss.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks you guys. Does a black light show mold? Do you think the shed was too cold?  I am with you Kaotik, don't want any mold in my or anyone else's lungs.  If in doubt i throw it out.   I will check the rest of the colas today... yikes. i am a little worried.  Big fat colas..


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 21, 2015)

sorry to hear off your trouble rose, i'm sure a pro like you can bounce back swiftly. green mojo sent your way. and thanks for the reply, i definitly believe that was what i been missing, i'm going to grow this one as it is. and next time around i'll try to trim the top to even the colas.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2015)

Dank, i am no pro. I used to be a pro at roses but I gave that up for pot.  I have at least one or two surprises with every grow. Something always happens.. I think it is like that for everyone. The first hermie threw me for a loop, the first spider mites, the first thrip, the first light mal function, the first time a light dropped on a plant...etc etc.. I just don't know if anyone ever has a grow without something happening. The good news is ya don't panic as bad as when it first happened. I guess you just get used to stuff happening.. I have lost some to mold this grow and that is a first... so there ya go, no pro, just love the plant, the dirt , the medicine i can grow. I am a happy girl.


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 21, 2015)

well your understanding that anything can happen and all we can do is pick up and try again is definitely that of a pro 
so yes indeed you are an experienced florist. n though your humbled ways will say you are no pro. to a novice like myself you will continue being a pro my dear rose. please don't cut yourself short of how great you really are.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2015)

I agree Rose, you are great. Always a helping hand. Don't know how many pages I opened here this season and seen your kind helping hand. I remember when you dropped the light on your girls, OMG!

Maybe a little fan with the kolas. Not directly on em. You know.  Or clip it off the stems and set it on your screen. The stems hold the moisture in. Your right the first time is always memorable. I thought I was gonna garf first time I saw bud rot. And you don't want to get me going if mold shows up. Whole jars have to go then. I couldn't have been prouder when I smoked my first medical home grown. My plants, most of them, didn't make over three feet. Boy was that something. Early start grow if you wanna go have a laugh and giggle. The journal is here I think. I love this time of year.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2015)

I think you're a pro Rose  


I think I have pro qualities as well, and I can say that with no ego. Be confident with yourself Rose. You can be a pro and still have bad stuff happen. :aok:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 22, 2015)

better to be thought of as pro while still new and learning.. than been doing this a while, and looking like you're still new and learning  
-i fit more into the latter 

did ya put a little heater on in there rose? might not be a bad idea if it's pretty cool overnight.
i sometimes need to (i do my OD stuff in a garage).. and likely will before my stuff's done.  was only 8 here overnight.. little chill for drying


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2015)

So what do you think of this for Mold/mildew?  Mr rb found this:

http://forum.grasscity.com/harvesti...181-hydrogen-peroxide-bath-before-drying.html


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice harvest Rose.  How have things been going with you?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2015)

I have been missing you PP.  How are things going with you?  same ole stuff around here, had an big grow, last big grow...still had drama, wind, worms, mold... but we are good.  Mr rb is doing well. Everyone is fine. 

Tell me about you my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2015)

Kaotik i have a heater in there now. Not sure what to do about the nugs, some are fine, some i don't see any mildew but don't want to take a chance.  You have been a teacher of mine since i got here, thank you.

Thank you Dank, TC and DGF... I appreciate the very kind words.


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 24, 2015)

my pleasure. just hoping it was inspiration enough to figure your way around your dilemma


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2015)

Harvest is DONE!!

Notes to my self. Be careful when drying. Don't let mr rb put the buds on hangers, He put them all even and close....no room for air and it was my fault as i was too darn tired to notice. Also, i should have turned on a heater.  We didn't lose too much...have plenty, but still hate to lose one nug to mold when i live in a desert. 
2nd note. When ya see the one fan leaf damaged, go get the worm then. don't wait for harvest.  Find out what the moth looks like that lays the eggs and figure out a way to prevent them. Maybe plant other types of plants they like... hm

I am looking for a lab to test a couple of plants. THanks again for following along. I decided to reveg a nurse larry that looked like her mom Medicine woman and keep her as a clone. Also  hoping the papaya will reveg for clones. I like that smoke. I have LA's cloned.   I want the LA's tested for mold and I want the new addition Harliquin x freedom baby who I named Harley baby tested for cbd and thc.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 26, 2015)

Harley baby.  That's a good name Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Yarddog. Found out it is 50 bucks for each test. They will come pick it up or meet me somewhere and email me the results in 3 days. The lab is 90 miles from me. Awesome.. excited to see if we got some high cbd's from the "baby".


----------



## yarddog (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd work at the lab.    I'm sure they "dispose" of the extra product when done testing.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2015)

They need 2 grams each test.. I thought yes, one to smoke and one to test.  LOL YD


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheaper than our testing here, but more needed. Look forward to hearing the results! Congrats on the harvest :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2015)

Last year when I checked it was like over 100 bucks I thought and I had to go to some obscure place and leave it in a lock box.... tooo weird. This is much better.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like sclabs is opening a test facility in Seattle. That's who I've used here.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2015)

Great you are finished!

The small white butterfly's will lay eggs on veggies, so I always supposed they would do MJ the same way. The only other flyers we have here are the brown-white-orange small butterfly's. We has two types of crawlers too. Haven't seen any damage here from them this year.

Big congrats in getting the job done. Sounds like your happy with the season. I am too.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe it's the fluttering white little bastids. Fines mesh screen covering them maybe? At least over upper part. Contemplating ideas for next year already


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2015)

Stone did you lose a lot to catapillers? How bout you Rose?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 28, 2015)

Last year our biggest fight was powdery mildew. This year was caterpillars. Didn't lose a ton, but enough that's irritating.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2015)

I would say i lost about an eighth of the harvest to the worm. I am anxious to get my la's tested for mold. They didn't touch some plants but others were very heavily ruined.

I tell you what, if i never harvest another plant, it will be ok.. I know i don't really mean that but that is how i feel today. A month is a long time to harvest. Did i mention i am glad it is over?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2015)

Congrats on finally finishing.  I know that you really must be tired of trimming.  The good news is that you will have a year to recover.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 28, 2015)

don't freak out if there is mold found.
the golden tarp awards disqualified half it's entrants this season due to mold (they suspect smoke from the fires contributed to the high amount)

i mean obviously it's nothing good.. but i bet almost any OD grower would get small amount reading if they tested.
*just to try and calm you down beforehand


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh Kaotik, thank you. The smoke? we certainly had a lot of that. This lab tests it like food. if under so many microns or whatever it is safe. I just don't want to make medicine for folks with compromised immune system that has mold.  Thank you for telling me to calm down. I need to calm down.  I need to sleep for a month but i keep having company and stuff keeps happening.

THG, thanks for coming over here. I miss you. Yes, I see plants now that need harvesting on here and panic.  I need harvesting counseling. lol

4 plants will be more than enough next year.

Kaotik, mr rb said, you give the "lab guy" 4 grams and money and he just goes away? lol


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Rosebud,  ive been in the dog house for a while cause i broke our" meaning my wifes' "laptop.  I then proceeded to break my cell phone, cause i broke the laptop.  It was not a good day lol...  Nice haul for you this year, congrats!!!  Time for a break it sounds like.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh man PP, i bet she was not happy with you. Did you get something to replace them? Big fat bummer man. So good to hear from you. Now I know why you have been not around.
Are you growing? Are you in the doghouse there too? I hope not. Thanks for stopping by.


----------

